# Is "Foreman by Name" a universal???



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi All,
I was curious; I got laid off recently from a large job that has become a "foreman hideout" for the company. I understand the contractor usually wants to hold on to its shop rockets and foremen, but in my l.u. foremen can be called by name (the only category that can be called by name).

Instead of putting foremen (mind you, not foremen currently drawing foreman pay) on standby until their scheduled job comes up in a month or two they lay off all their apprentices and new j.w.'s who they will definitely lose for good (except for 45-day-callbacks which haven't been happening) and screw worse than anybody.

Curious if this is just a common occurrence or whether the i.b.e.w. frowns on this kind of activity going on. Kind of seems rather nepotist, even by union standards especially since it seems like not many jobsites are going to 32-hr. workweeks to keep guys working and not in the hall.

Please don't flame me on this; I may be a bit bitter but I know the rules...it just seems that the contractor in this case is shooting itself in the foot by not trying to keep the few guys that it can't get back instead of giving some foremen a few weeks off until their next gig starts up.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Union is made up of flawed people just like non-union. And as you can see, when the going gets tough, they're making the same decisions as non-union.


----------



## iElectrician (Sep 14, 2009)

My local has the same policy of allowing you to call a foreman by name, but why would a contractor want to? They know that the foreman isn't going to go for it. Why would he want to loose all that money, benefits hours, pension hours, annuity, etc? A foreman takes home (depending on how many dependents he claims) $1,350-1,500 per week cash, plus all the benies. Unemployment is under $600 per week, that's a big difference. If a contractor had room on other jobs but instead told me to sit on the bench, I would go find a more loyal contractor. Just my opinion.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I think fortunately or unfortunately shops,unions and men for that matter all have a way of bending rules to favor themselves. I do not blame anyone for trying to hold onto a job and the contractor for trying to hold onto men.

The union if they push their weight around to much may find themselves losing contractors.

As for the everyday worker I know I might be bitter if I saw a Foreman take my position on a job, but it happens.


----------



## iElectrician (Sep 14, 2009)

brian john said:


> As for the everyday worker I know I might be bitter if I saw a Foreman take my position on a job, but it happens.


Business makes for bitter employees.

Is there anything wrong with moving your better employees into a job and getting rid of worse ones to make room? What rule would that be bending?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

heywood said:


> Hi All,
> I was curious; I got laid off recently from a large job that has become a "foreman hideout" for the company. I understand the contractor usually wants to hold on to its shop rockets and foremen, but in my l.u. foremen can be called by name (the only category that can be called by name).


What IF...
...that particular foreman gets a call by name for some other EC?

Is that a chance the EC is willing to take?
Why?





heywood said:


> Instead of putting foremen (mind you, not foremen currently drawing foreman pay) on standby until their scheduled job comes up in a month or two they lay off all their apprentices and new j.w.'s who they will definitely lose for good (except for 45-day-callbacks which haven't been happening) and screw worse than anybody.


Putting anyone "on standby" becomes a "furlough".
The hall will not let the contractor "furlough" w/o their approval.

The foreman and shop rockets may have proved themselves [in some capacity ...I often wonder what capacity] to the GF, PS, PM, etc.
They know what they have.
The rest is considered "hall trash"...until some big job happens and the foreman and shop rockets are spread thin....then the GFs, PM, PS, etc....realize "Not everyone from the hall is trash...let's keep Larry, Moe and Curly for awhile".


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

iElectrician said:


> Business makes for bitter employees.
> 
> Is there anything wrong with moving your better employees into a job and getting rid of worse ones to make room? What rule would that be bending?


 
I have no problem with it, as a owner I would do what I feel is best for ME.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Celtic said:


> What IF...
> The rest is considered "hall trash"...until some big job happens and the foreman and shop rockets are spread thin....then the GFs, PM, PS, etc....realize "Not everyone from the hall is trash...let's keep Larry, Moe and Curly for awhile".


 
I know the big companies I work with have their foremen that they NEED TO KEEP, when times are better they will want these men fat and happy ready to hit the ground running. Then they have their "A" team of workers and they protect these guys for as long as possible.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

brian john said:


> I know the big companies I work with have their foremen that they NEED TO KEEP, when times are better they will want these men fat and happy ready to hit the ground running. Then they have their "A" team of workers and they protect these guys for as long as possible.


That group is usually called the "core".


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

That group is usually called the "core". 

*FOLLOWED BY*


Fountain of Useless Information
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:​


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

brian john said:


> That group is usually called the "core".
> 
> *FOLLOWED BY*
> 
> ...



:thumbup:

...and you thought that quote was actually useless you post whore


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

In our local, the only call out by name is for a foreman, and they must be paid foreman scale for a minimum of 6 months. Remember JW scale is the minimum they can pay, they can always pay more. If a contractor wants to pay the additional money, then that is their choice.


----------



## iElectrician (Sep 14, 2009)

That's crazy, many jobs don't go 6 months.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

iElectrician said:


> That's crazy, many jobs don't go 6 months.


It's similar over here...1000 hours or until the job ends.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

in some cases, the jw's and foremen are forced onto the contractor by the hall...especially if it's not your home local....and that local has high unemployment...and the contractor doesn't have a great relationship with the BA....

as a contractor, i want as many apprentices as I can get...I'll take a 5th yr apprentice of a 1st year JW any day of the week....


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Good looks and portability will only get you so far :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I think in my local it is only a few weeks?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

brian john said:


> I think in my local it is only a few weeks?


Brian I believe it's 2 months. At least that's what it was when they did this to me.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

We have call by name for foreman here and also 50/50 calls. Contractor gets to call one name and get one from the books. Both types of calls require some time amount. I think 260 hrs or so for 50/50.... can't remember foreman numbers.

From what I hear at the meetings, thruout the local it is not used alot, but every couple months there will be a call for one of those types.


----------

